

Show HN: Customizable themes for iOS - grantismo
https://www.apptemplatez.com/
Checkout our mvp. Feedback welcome.
======
ktrgardiner
Your templates are nice and have good use of color. But why would you have the
stock photo promo pics as your product images instead of the mockups? I can't
decide if it comes off as gimmicky, as in you're trying to be trendy with no
justification beyond that, or deceitful, as in you're hiding the
product/trying to make it look better than it is. Neither could be the case
but that's how I interpret it. Either way, that's not good. You're clearly a
good designer; own it!

Also, your Twitter link in the footer is broken.

~~~
caprad
My guess is that if looks more stylish, and tried to convey a sense of what
the theme is about.

It is a balance between looking good, and showing useful content.

------
ryanSrich
Just a bit of useful criticism here.

The themes look all the same with only a slight variation on color and font
use. Also it'd be nice to see them used in an example. Ie: map app, messaging
app, photo, etc.

Great job though I think this space needs something like this.

------
mmanfrin
Looks nice, but the website looks like you're fitting a left shoe on your
right foot. Looks premade and needlessly crowded. Also the 'z' at the end of
your name screams 2002. Otherwise, nice products.

~~~
duiker101
Yhea should have called it AppPlanet.io or GetAppPlanet right? Or what about
ooozunmba or any other meaningless name that sound 2013 startup. Kickstarter +
Airbnb for iPhone themes.

------
wmeredith
Oh, man. This is just AWESOME. Great idea and pretty good execution out of the
gate. Good luck!

------
tomkin
Other than the font in "Jazz Age", you've got something pretty useful here.

